# help with wiring plan



## bumpsquad (Jan 13, 2012)

So got a 2009 corolla I am adding a system to, it will consist of:
comps for fronts, 2 amps and sub(s). 

My question is I already have the deck installed, and bought focal access comps and I don't want to have to take the doors off and the dash apart 3 more times. Do I re-wire all speaker wires now with the comps or wait until I start adding the amps? I plan on running the comps off the deck obviously for now. Amps are next.

Bit of a newbie here so thanks for helping!


----------



## Lou (May 23, 2009)

bumpsquad said:


> So got a 2009 corolla I am adding a system to, it will consist of:
> comps for fronts, 2 amps and sub(s).
> 
> My question is I already have the deck installed, and bought focal access comps and I don't want to have to take the doors off and the dash apart 3 more times. Do I re-wire all speaker wires now with the comps or wait until I start adding the amps? I plan on running the comps off the deck obviously for now. Amps are next.
> ...


while everything is apart would be the wisest thinbg for you to do,just remember to label everything with its proper place so you dont get anything mixed up,it's a ***** trying to figure that out,i should know,I have done it than 3 times in my life,that way when it comes time to run the amps,you are already ahead of the game and dont be in a hurry when doing it,mistakes can and do happen,


----------



## hpilot2004 (Dec 13, 2011)

Definately run all your wire now; (speaker, RCA's, and power wire). Find your own way to mark specified wires for future hook-up to amps. It will save you time in the long run. I would make sure to run all of the decks RCA's to the rear even if you don't use them all, that way you have them all there in case you will need them later on for future add ons.


----------



## bumpsquad (Jan 13, 2012)

hpilot2004 said:


> Definately run all your wire now; (speaker, RCA's, and power wire). Find your own way to mark specified wires for future hook-up to amps. It will save you time in the long run. I would make sure to run all of the decks RCA's to the rear even if you don't use them all, that way you have them all there in case you will need them later on for future add ons.


So I have been doing more research and as I am laying out all my plans, not sure about this deck. It is the jvc kw-hrd720. It says it has pre amp outs, but not one for a sub this is where I am getting confused. Will this deck do the job? I have just about everything else wiring wise figured. Here is the list of equipment that will be running:

focal comps front
2 6" full range PPI rear fill
1 12" dvc sub
ppi pc 640.4 for comps and rear fill
ppi pc 1000 for sub

Also, would I need a capacitor?

Thanks again for helping a newbie!


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

If your deck has only 2 sets of rca outs then it is probably one for front and one for rear or non fading sub out. Use this one as full range and split it to the rear channels of your 640.4 and to the 1000 sub amp.


----------

